# Cross Post: Too ISP or not?



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

thinking about getting a bike with an ISP built in seat post.

know some of the pro's and con's...

lighter, looks nice sometimes, no slippage, cost effective

re-sale worse, not enough adjustment for set back...


worth it or not?
comfort for real?

or is a great seat going to make all the difference??


thnx for your time...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Pro tcr advanced sl gives more compliance. Con is also cannot ship w/o removing cranks.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I had a 07 TCR ISP and now have a 09 TCR Advanced ISP and it is night and day. The new bike is very vertical compliant and the BB is the stiffest I have been on. The 07 was not forgiving at all in the ride and had a Cannondale Super Six which I thought had good power transfer..but this new SL blows every bike I have had over the years away.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^^ Agree 100%. I just saw my new 09 sl in box at my lbs today. Can't wait. This is the best bike I have ever been on.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

thnx for the replies..

won't travel with this frame! use my steel rig.

not too concerned about comfort, as i rode the seat post version and it was comfy enough.
mostly want to know if the road FEEL is better, at this level of frame it is about 2 things for me, stiffness and road feel. and of all the frames i have ridden Time frames have the best feel to me, but many others are better in terms of stiffness. i find the new giant tcr advanced sl frame to have the best balance of both.

anyone rode both to know if their is a difference one can feel?
will be ordering a bike this week, so your opinions are valued!!!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I rode only the collared frame but purchased the ISP model on high recommendation from my lbs who fit me for it. I also ride with him in group rides. He indicated to me that the ISP would be more compliant but not necessarily stiffer. I do like the looks better though too and I was able to get it in red with SRAM Red.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

can you feel the road more directly than the post version?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I pick it up tomorrow and will being using it for a TT on sat. will let you know.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck!

thanks


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

[Well , here it is.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Size ML
SRAM Red except Dura Ace brakes
Dura Ace pedals
Bottle cages will change to black carbon(these are the wife's)
3T stem on backorder - using this FSA temp

As seen 15 lbs 12oz.

Bike will shed at least 150 grams when I swap out saddle(currently 230 grams) and when 3T team come off of backorder.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*so*

how did your race go?
updates...man...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Man they did not post the CAT5 times yet. I think based on my computer I did a tad under 26mph with just this bike and no clip ons. This was my first TT so I left some in the tank....rookie. I will do better next time.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

so how was the road feel of your bike to the one you demo'd?
thnx


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Honestly, I can't say anymore. The demo bike with the clamp post was dialed in to my old bike, a Madone 5.2. After I committed to buy the Giant I was fit with retul on a ML to determine proper size since was so close between a M and M/L. I size up as a 56.9cm so we went with the ML. They took the Retul measurements and spec'd my Madone to the new settings. I rode my Madone around for a week until the ISP came in. Right now I have about 100 miles on it since Friday afternoon. All I can say is WOW. I love it. This is a perfect bike for me. It is so predictible that I am an even more confident rider. The steering is perfect, it's very stiff and compliant. You feel the road but it dampens the harshness. No regrets whatsoever. Try it out and see what bike is best for you.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

a_avery007 said:


> how did your race go?
> updates...man...


3rd place


----------

